# Erfahrungen Cape Epic



## r.nicolaibiker (26. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

meine Frau und ich überlegen und diskutieren gerade, ob und welches Etappenrennen wir in 2011 fahren werden.

Uns würde die Cape Epic 2011 zusagen, allerdings haben wir noch zu wenig Informationen dazu.

Daher hier meine Fragen:

Gibt es hier im Forum jemanden der die Cape Epic schon mal gefahren ist und uns ein bisschen erzählt:

- Anmeldung,
- Strecke
- Organisation
- anfallende Kosten,
......

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn jemand seine Erfahrungen schildert (gerne auch PM).

Gruß aus Bayern


----------



## sparky99 (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe 2008 am Cape Epic teilgenommen.
Ich kann das Rennen sehr empfehlen, klasse Organisation, einmalige schöne Landschaft, spannend gemeinsam mit Profis über eine Woche am Start zu sein und nettes internationales Teilnehmerfeld. 
... Und es war hart - aber wir waren härter ;-).
Seit 2008 hat sich das Format etwas geändert, da die täglichen Strecken nun kürzer aber wohl technischer sind und jetzt auch nicht mehr jeden Tag der Zielort geändert wird.
Was die Anmeldung angeht, so war es 2008 insbesondere mit Glück verbunden einen Startplatz zu bekommen (so wie wohl jedes Jahr- die Südafrika sind einfach MTB/Outdoorverrückt)!
Soweit ich weiß gibt es auch Charity Plätze die man sich für einiges Geld kaufen kann und sich damit einen Startplatz sichert, aber am besten ausgiebig auf der Homepage informieren.
Der Anmeldeprozesse inkl. Buchung von sonstigen Services e.g. Bustransfers, Hotelübernachtungen am Start/Ziel, liefen über den Webshop der Organsation easy. 

Soweit dann mal die Infos. 
Soldet ihr noch weitere Infos benötigen, einfach melden.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r.nicolaibiker (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo sparky99,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Wir sind noch am Überlegen. Schauen uns noch die Videos von den Etappen an.
Wir sind uns auch noch nicht ganz klar wegen der auftretenden Kosten. Ich werde mich mit einer PM noch bei Dir melden.

Gruß aus Bayern


----------



## Tomcatpilot (20. Juni 2010)

Ich hab jetzt auch schon einiges über das Cape Epic gelesen, und würde da schon gern mal mitfahren. Allerdings frage ich mich, wie man sich am besten darauf vorbereiten kann.


----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2011)

Schönes Video dazu:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25396685"]Passion for racing, ROTWILD R2 goes South Africa on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## HB76 (23. Juni 2011)

Tomcatpilot schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich, wie man sich am besten darauf vorbereiten kann.



trainieren?


----------



## AlexMB (5. Februar 2015)

Ich hole den Thread mal wieder hoch,. Hier meine Erfahrungen als Hobbyfahrer beim Cape Epic:

1. Vorbereitung: habe 9 Monate vorher mit dem Training begonnen, zu Beginn 10 Wochenstunden und auf 15-20 gesteigert.  Aufteilung in vier Phasen mit den Schwerpunkten Grundlagenausdauer, dann Muskelaufbau, dann Kraftausdauer und schliesslich Intervalle.. Innerhalb der Phasen habe ich das Training immer mal wieder mit Elementen der anderen Phasen variiert. Und jede Woche mind. drei Einheiten Rumpf- und Oberkörpermuskulatur. 
Das hat sehr gut geklappt. Damit hatte ich weder mit den langen Tempostrecken noch den Anstiegen oder Abfahrten Probleme. Ich bin die Etappen ca. 15 Schläge unter Trainingspuls gefahren und war damit abends zwar müde, aber nie erschöpft.
2. Recovery: ausser viel essen, trinken und schlafen, habe ich mir auch jeden Tag einen Termin beim Physiotherapeuten gebucht. Danach fühlt man sich wie neu geboren. Natasha Th. und Ihr Team haben neben Physio auch ein Full-Service Paket inkl. Abholung vom Flughafen angeboten (bei Interesse gebe ich gerne die Kontaktdaten per PN durch). 
3. Mechaniker: die harten Strecken und der Sand setzen dem Material ganz schön zu. Man sollte sich rechtzeitig vorab einen Mechaniker für jeden Renntag buchen. Die setzen über Nacht das Rad wieder in Stand.. Kontakte gerne über PN.
4. Trinken: ich bin immer mit 2L-Camelbak und einer 0,75 ml Flasche gefahren. Der Camelbak war am Waterpoint meist leer. Dazu habe ich alle 45 -60 min. ein bis zwei Salztabletten  genommen.
5. Verpflegung: ich hatte lediglich mein eigenes Getränk dabei und mich an den Waterpoints je nach Lust und Laune durch Obst, Süßes und Salziges durchgefuttert. 
Eine probiotische Kur ist ratsam, weil Magen und Verdauung Höchstleistung unter extremen Bedingungen bringen müssen
6. Reifen: 29er mit 2,4" war für mich in Sachen Komfort und Rollwiderstand der optimalste Kompromiß. Die Strecken sind bockhart, da ist jede vibrationsreduzierende Maßnahme willkommen.
7. Rennen und Orga: ein unvergessliches Erlebnis und eine logistische Meisterleistung. 

Jederzeit wieder !!!

Falls ich was vergessen habe, einfach melden.


----------



## EDA (18. Februar 2015)

Zunächst Glückwunsch, dass Du das Rennen bewältigt hast. 
Mich interessieren folgende zwei Dinge. 
Wie bist du mit den widrigen Bedingungen in unserem Winter in der Vorbereitung umgegangen? Bei mir liegt bspw häufig mal länger Schnee. 

Bei der Cape Epic ist es auch mal regnerisch und kühl. Hast du gezeltet? Hast Du diesen Umstand geprobt? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexMB (19. Februar 2015)

Unter der Woche habe ich auf der Rolle trainiert (sehr unterhaltsam: Tacx i-Vortex) und am Wochenende im Freien, auf dem Rad oder joggend.
Während des Rennens haben wir gezeltet. Das war an sich ganz ok, nur während der Regentage etwas unangenehm, weil die Wäsche nicht richtig trocken geworden ist. Im Camp gab es zwar einen Wasch- aber keinen Trockenservice. Man nimmt am besten 4-5 Garnituren mit. Man kann sich alternativ auch ein Wohnmobil mieten, oder in Guesthouses übernachten.
Richtig kalt war es trotz Regen nicht. Ich war aber froh, eine leichte Regenjacke und Knielinge dabei gehabt zu haben (gegen stundenlangen Matschbeschuss). Eine Regenshort wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen.

Bewältigt habe ich das Rennen nicht (ganz). Stage 5 (115 km und 2900 HM) bin ich mit Magen-Darm zwar noch mitgefahren, aber leider 15 Min. über der Zeit. Magen-Darm ist dann als veritable Salmonelleninfektion diagnostiziert worden, so dass ich die letzten zwei Etappen im Medic-Tent verbracht habe. D.h. ich werde demnächst nochmal antreten müssen/wollen.


----------



## EDA (19. Februar 2015)

Das ist natürlich bitter. Hast Du einen Vergleich zu anderen Etappenrennen? Wie ist es vom Anspruch einzuordnen? 
Das Höhenprofil der Cape Epic ist relativ moderat. Was tut richtig weh an dem Rennen? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexMB (19. Februar 2015)

War mein erstes Etappenrennen. Im Vergleich zum Alpencross fand ich die Anstiege weniger anstrengend, weil kürzer, dafür die Abfahrten ermüdender. Die Trails sind knochentrocken und verblockt, d.h. man fährt meistens im Stehen und wird ordentlich durchgeschüttelt. Da hat man wenig Erholungseffekt.
Wir hatten in 2014 mur einen wirklich heissen Tag. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die Hitze zu einem Problem wird, wenn es jeden Tag so heiss wäre. 2013 war das wohl so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (19. Februar 2015)

2014 sind mir die vielen Defekte aufgefallen. Z.B Sauser und Rabon waren doch ständig am Reparieren. Worauf führst Du das zurück? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexMB (19. Februar 2015)

diese Kaliber brettern da natürlich ganz anders rum. Wir hatten nur einen Platten. 
Das setup mit breiten Felgen, 2,4" Reifen und wenig Luftdruck hat gut geklappt.
Generell leidet das Material  unter der harten Piste und dem feinen Sand ganz schön heftig und musste jeden Abend zum Mechaniker.


----------



## marco.sz (21. Februar 2015)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was so eine Teilnahme unterm Strich gekostet hat. Mit Flug und Startgeld ist es ja nicht getan.

VG
Marco


----------



## AlexMB (21. Februar 2015)

wie sagt man so schön: sky is the limit !
Die Gesamtkosten hängen davon ab, was man meint, sich zu dem Event sonst noch alles gönnen zu müssen. Neues Rad/Material, Bekleidung, etc.. Ich habe wegen des Rennens auf ein 29er XC-Fully aufgerüstet. Das war zumindest leichter als mein altgedientes 26er AM.
Für mich war es das erste Etappenrennen. Deswegen habe ich auch in eine Leistungsdiagnostik und einen individuellen Trainingsplan von einem sportmedizinischen Institut investiert. Das hat sich bezahlt gemacht. Die Vorbereitung war exzellent, das hätte ich alleine nicht hinbekommen. Damit konnte ich gut mithalten, ohne jeden Abend fix und fertig zu sein.


----------

